# Would you go to RMC. RRMC, or CMR



## 9Tiger9 (15 Dec 2005)

If they magically re-opened RRMC or CMR would you prefer to go to these institutions or stay right at home in Kingston?

Myself I would stay in Kingston all the way, I come from BC but I like the change of pace Onterio Brings, and having suffered through prep year I would not want to go to CMR


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Dec 2005)

Roads, hands down!


----------



## Sf2 (27 Dec 2005)

Roads....those Kingston winters were too cold, especially running over the causeway at 12:29am to make curfew!!


----------



## 9Tiger9 (27 Dec 2005)

very true


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (27 Dec 2005)

Have you all seen what RRMC has evolved into:  http://www.royalroads.ca/

I have a few buddies taking courses through them.  They have nothing but good things to say.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Dec 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> Have you all seen what RRMC has evolved into:  http://www.royalroads.ca/
> 
> I have a few buddies taking courses through them.  They have nothing but good things to say.



Sure have, PPCLI MCpl!  I've been tempted to sign up for the IT MBA....some of the best years of my life (camaraderie-wise, well and windsurfing and skiing) -- ah yes, banging around the parade square at 5-10*C in January, looking at the Olympic mountains across the Straits and RSM Baumgarten (3VP BTW) teaching us proper regimental drill, not that slow, lumbering, CF-standard crap!  ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## DG-41 (28 Dec 2005)

Feh. Spare me from Roadents.

CMR, she was the place to be, eh? 5 minutes from the best poutine in the world, and 32 minutes away from Montreal.

Plus it was way easier for an Hanglo like myself to apprendre le Francais when surrounded by it all the time.

DG


----------



## Sapper6 (29 Dec 2005)

Duey said:
			
		

> Sure have, PPCLI MCpl!  I've been tempted to sign up for the IT MBA....some of the best years of my life (camaraderie-wise, well and windsurfing and skiing) -- ah yes, banging around the parade square at 5-10*C in January, looking at the Olympic mountains across the Straits and RSM Baumgarten (3VP BTW) teaching us proper regimental drill, not that slow, lumbering, CF-standard crap!  ;D
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



How about those peacocks!  Those awful, screaming peacocks!  The noise, noise, noise.....  :crybaby:

S6


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Jan 2006)

> RSM Baumgarten (3VP BTW) teaching us proper regimental drill, not that slow, lumbering, CF-standard crap!



Ahhh...  Nothing beat a good Saturday morning on the parade square under the tender mercies of Sgt Major Baumgarten.  That man could do drill.  And teach it as well.

"You are here on this parade square this morning PREPARING FOR WAR!".... That man had the best lines...


----------



## Sapper6 (14 Jan 2006)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> If they magically re-opened RRMC or CMR would you prefer to go to these institutions or stay right at home in Kingston?



Actually, having spent all four years at RMC and being an Ontario-raised kid, I would have preferred doing 2 (RRMC) + 2 (RMC) in hindsight.  When the folks arrived at RMC after spending two years at Roads, it seemed that they were re-invigorated!  I on the other hand couldn't wait to get out.  Finally, like you, I would have liked to experience the pace from a different region of Canada... screaming peacocks and all!

S6


----------



## loyalist (23 Jan 2006)

I think I'd stay at RMC to go through all the rites of passage.

Then again, I'm a genrally keen first-uear who still  has a spirit and optimism to break.


----------



## Paish (30 Jan 2006)

I would go to roads! Heard nothing but good stories coming from there! And its out west, close to where i used to live.


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jan 2006)

loyalist said:
			
		

> I think I'd stay at RMC to go through all the rites of passage.
> 
> Then again, I'm a genrally keen first-uear who still  has a spirit and optimism to break.



I didn't know how many of "all Rites of Passage" were actually experienced by those at RU (Royal University, as described by many graduates of the Drill and Ceremonial degree program at Roads)?  RMC always had the rep of being the least military of the three Mil Cols...I know what you're thinking...what about CMR, well...they were different, that's for sure, but definitely considered more military than RU...  ;D

Cheers,
Duey

p.s.  Sapper6, yup...you would have loved the "quad-major" BSc in Physics, Computer Science, Windsurfing and Skiing at Roads!  The absolute best four years of my "edjamucation"!


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

RMC all the way! It's the nicest campus in a great city with great people and great weather. Just look at the RMC website, beauty is there man!


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> RMC all the way! *It's the nicest campus* in a great city with great people and *great weather*. Just look at the RMC website, beauty is there man!



Young Padawan, having seen tulips blooming in February along the marble walkways and steps of Roads' campus, I'd have to respectfully disagree with you.  Of course, plugging you ears, the peacocks look especially nice as well...

OK, I live in Kingston too, but not seeing "great weather" compared to Victoria...don't think many would challenge that Victoria weather is worse than Kingston...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## DG-41 (17 Mar 2006)

The Roads peacocks look best served on a bed of rice, perhaps with a nice side of carrots.

Victoria is great - God bless the 6 Mile Pub - but there was no better place to be 17 and stupid than the corner of St Catherines and St Laurent on a Firday night. 

Hey Duey, when did you do PFS?

DG


----------



## plattypuss (17 Mar 2006)

In addition to the Gardens of Royal Roads, what about the view across the Strait?  Looking at the Washington mountains in the morning certainly was impressive.  What about the bonfires and love-ins on the spit?  The only thing that RMC had over Roads might be the nursing students at Queens university.  It was an easy walk from the 6 mile and in the later years the Coldwell Pub back to your room far less challenging then getting back to RMC when you moved as much laterally as you did forward.  The peacocks were interesting but what about those raccoons and cats coming down to feed at night? I had never heard of the phenomenon of cats hanging with Raccoons before I got to Roads.  The four years at Roads were incredible and running circles in the am certainly improved my running ability in the short term - especially when it was up and down the hill.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Mar 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> The Roads peacocks look best served on a bed of rice, perhaps with a nice side of carrots.
> 
> Victoria is great - God bless the 6 Mile Pub - but there was no better place to be 17 and stupid than the corner of St Catherines and St Laurent on a Firday night.
> 
> ...



'87...one of only 11 out of 44 on course to pass...eek!  

While confined to barracks in rook term, I always thought the seniors were athletic gods, doing "6-mile" runs all the time...little did I know what was on the plate for PT...  :cheers:

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Rhibwolf (17 Mar 2006)

Roads all the way.  Having spent time in RMC and at Roads, I can safely vouch for the western experience.  As a UT, life in the PMQs was simply grand. I got to see the peacocks on route to class, but never heard them in the evening. Deer, rabbits, and all the homecooking I could stomach!  The best.  When the announced its closure, I moved to RMC so I would have three years in one place, but the single yr at RR was the best.


----------



## DG-41 (17 Mar 2006)

Well I'll be a spotted owl - I did PFS the summer of 1990. Although in my case, I was one of the many who rode the ejection chair out of there. Landings.

"Boost, check, Change, check, Rich, Hot, Both....."

You know Martin Hickey? Bern Thorne? Bill Church?

DG


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

The weather in Kingston is super nice! It only gets cold for a month, the rest of the year is like a perfect summer. If you want to see cold weather, you must go north of Kingston, like Sudbury or Portage for example, is the place to see cold. Kingston has VERY mild winters. Even Ottawa is colder, and anyone who travels there for winterlude would agree with me. As someone who never saw Royal Roads, I must say that RMC is the best place around. Lots of pubs, bars and a mess closeby to drink cheap beer. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Rhibwolf (17 Mar 2006)

bbbb, you've answered the question nicely, if not myopically:


			
				bbbb said:
			
		

> As someone who never saw Royal Roads, I must say that RMC is the best place around. Lots of pubs, bars and a mess close by to drink cheap beer.


Personally, as one who has never climbed the Inca Trail to see Machu Picchu, I would hardly be qualified to say that the Cape Chignecto trail is better or worse, regardless of how nice a hike it was.
Of course, we all have our preferences, and our loyalties too, and each college has(had) its charms, attractions and drawbacks, but as one who has been to all three colleges, my personal opinion was that being a Roadent was the best of the three.
Yours, Aye
Rhibwolf


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Makes sense to me. We all have our appreciation for the MilCol we attend. I'm glad to have learned something about Royal Roads as it was quite an enigma you know.

Have a good day!


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Mar 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> Well I'll be a spotted owl - I did PFS the summer of 1990. Although in my case, I was one of the many who rode the ejection chair out of there. Landings.
> 
> "Boost, check, Change, check, Rich, Hot, Both....."
> 
> ...



DG, I still can say that one in under 9 seconds...in my sleep, if required!   Don Leben and Robin Boutillier were my instructors...Don retired a few years ago from teaching Saudis to fly F-5's and I don't know where Robin got to.

Having done BSc at Roads and PG at RMC, I think Roads was still a great experience.  I'd do their DL MBA in a heartbeat just to do the three residence periods in my old haunts... 

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Zoomie (19 Mar 2006)

Old PFS drivers said:
			
		

> "Boost, check, Change, check, Rich, Hot, Both....."



That must be Musket talk for engine failure IA - Slingsby slang was more poetic:
"Quarter- Change- Rich- Change-Both-On- Off"

I wonder what the Grob-era PFT studs will learn - probably something to the effect of:
"Reset computer"


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Mar 2006)

Zoomie, don't you mean to say "CTRL-ALT-DEL"?   >

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Sky (22 Mar 2006)

I've been to RMC as a cadet during the summer time... I hate Ontario summers. I dislike Ontario all together to be honest, and I am in love with BC. So, it's not brainer for me, definitely Royal Roads. If I did not want MARS for all the right reasons I'd pick it as one of my MOC choices solely because one has to go through NOTC in Esquimalt for a whole year. I don't understand why regular military presence in BC is lacking so much. I think it only makes sense to have a military academy and to return regular army there due to its geographical location.


----------



## bbbb (25 Mar 2006)

Sky said:
			
		

> I've been to RMC as a cadet during the summer time... I hate Ontario summers. I dislike Ontario all together to be honest, and I am in love with BC. So, it's not brainer for me, definitely Royal Roads. If I did not want MARS for all the right reasons I'd pick it as one of my MOC choices solely because one has to go through NOTC in Esquimalt for a whole year. I don't understand why regular military presence in BC is lacking so much. I think it only makes sense to have a military academy and to return regular army there due to its geographical location.



Wouldn't it be expensive to reopen Royal Roads?


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2006)

Royal Roads is open again, as a civilian university...


----------



## bbbb (25 Mar 2006)

Wow, then it would be quite expensive for the federal government to buy it back. What do they teach there?


----------



## 23007 (25 Mar 2006)

MBA...its been doing that for a while now.


----------



## bbbb (26 Mar 2006)

Is that all they teach at Royal Roads now? Are there any profs or staff from the old days of RRMC?


----------



## 23007 (26 Mar 2006)

here check it out

http://www.royalroads.ca/


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte (6 Apr 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> Wow, then it would be quite expensive for the federal government to buy it back. What do they teach there?



It's still technically government owned, just somewhat privately run. Sort of like the CMR complex, but with more civilian courses.
I wonder how much money they made from the filming of the X-Men movies...

On another note, I find the Royal Roads campus is far more beautiful than RMC (depends what you like). The hills, lagoon, running trail in the forest, Canada geese droppings, Washington mountains, cruise ships going by... Although Kingston at night is pretty spectacular. As for the winters in Kingston, I find them too humid, brings the chill to the bones.

Could be worst, you could be in middle of nowhere St-Jean...Sur Richelieu of course...


----------



## 23007 (6 Apr 2006)

...of course St. Jean is 40 minutes from Montreal. Not too shabby of a location and definitely NOT in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte (7 Apr 2006)

23007 said:
			
		

> ...of course St. Jean is 40 minutes from Montreal. Not too shabby of a location and definitely NOT in the middle of nowhere.



True, true, but that's 40 minutes if you have a car. It's still a pretty shabby place just across the bridge from "downtown" St-Jean.


----------



## DG-41 (7 Apr 2006)

It's not 40 minutes, as anyone who ever got a ride in the Green Beast will attest.

And Vitos (best poutine in Canada) and the Taverne were within immediate stumbling distance for those vehicularly challenged.

DG


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte (9 Apr 2006)

It's almost an hour if you take the bus from outside the gates to the mall and then the mall to downtown Montreal...


----------



## Gino (19 Apr 2006)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Ahhh...  Nothing beat a good Saturday morning on the parade square under the tender mercies of Sgt Major Baumgarten.  That man could do drill.  And teach it as well.
> 
> "You are here on this parade square this morning PREPARING FOR WAR!".... That man had the best lines...


I'm not even sure why this is a question.  There can be no debate.  The stinkin' Liberals will have my undying disgust for closing Roads.  Where else these days can you get a minor in Drill?

I remember Sgt Maj Baumgarten well.  I wonder where he retired to?  Some of his lines:

"Arrggghh, you've got to strike like a snake!"

"Drive the body, shoot the foot!"

"You sound like turds dropping from a tall cow's arse!"

"Looks like a few villages are missing their idiots!"

"RTFF(ormat)!"


----------



## 9Tiger9 (25 Jul 2006)

Funny, as much as I would have liked to go to roads! or CMR, Constant rain, and the dank smoke filled bars of st.jean just don't compare to VIC hall on a Friday night slash Saturday mourning or hangover sundays at the toucan.

Cheers!


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jul 2006)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> Funny, as much as I would have liked to go to roads! or CMR, Constant rain, and the dank smoke filled bars of st.jean just don't compare to VIC hall on a Friday night slash Saturday mourning or hangover sundays at the toucan.
> 
> Cheers!



Constant rain?  ¿Que?  

I must have missed something for four years...


----------



## DG-41 (27 Jul 2006)

Yeah, I don't remember any rain to speak of.

Now *cold* I remember. The wind could howl right along between the blocks, and the fag flaps on the asterkan weren't just for decoration. But rain? Nope.

DG


----------



## 9Tiger9 (30 Jul 2006)

Nope thats just bad grammer I ment lots of rain at roads


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jul 2006)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> Nope thats just bad grammer I ment lots of rain at roads



Hmmm, a popular misconception spread by those who never had the privilege.  Environment Canada record show that Victoria has nowhere near the rainfall that the lower mainland has.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## 9Tiger9 (8 Aug 2006)

Fine it is cloudy then!


----------



## 9Tiger9 (28 Sep 2006)

The RMC of 06/07 is a far cry from the days past sad to say


----------

